# Corn Bread



## sidediva (Mar 31, 2013)

Looking for a moist corn bread….maybe one with cream of corn in it?????  Help! Need it for later in the week….

Thanks!


----------



## captains (Nov 12, 2014)

This is my go to recipe. Often I use less sugar & play with the chilli flavour. Easy Peasy.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/24209/absolute-mexican-cornbread/


----------



## sidediva (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks will give it  a try, having a group of ladies over and wanted to serve it with my chicken tortilla soup.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

If you have a cornbread recipe that you like the flavor of (or cake for that matter), adding some mayo will moisten also


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

FYI, there are over a  thousand threads here on Corn Bread. Maybe take a look through those and see what you fine.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Box of Jiffy with 2 eggs and some of my frozen corn from the garden along with white cheddar and crumbled bacon...


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Before anyone says anything, MaryB, let me chime in that Jiffy cornbread mix is their best product. Convenient and tasty when made as the package directs... And no doubt even better with your modifications!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

PS. I made a white cheddar and green onion cornbread to go with the Christmas ham.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

First off ... _Nicko_ ... "over a thousand" ... really?!? ... seriously?!? LOL.

Secondly ... _BLASPHEMERS!!!_ ... *"Jiffy Mix"*???!!! I've suggested that numerous times before ... only to get my head taken off by the _"Experts"_ of our forum. Where the hey were you then to back me up?!? LOL @ Me.

I also like _"Jiffy Mix"_. I double the eggs, add both honey and melted butter, use cream for the milk and use an extra box to cover for the added liquid. I use a _"muffin lid"_ pan to cook them up. They look like little space-ships.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

NY Times Brown butter corn bread. So moist, it holds for days....
http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1016965-brown-butter-skillet-cornbread


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

"Jiffy Mix" is a little too sweet for my tastes, but I do agree that it is a really good product especially when modified.  Also, when it comes to cornbread, I have a number of good, moist recipes, at least when the cornbread is served fresh and hot, or warm.  I have yet to find a really good recipe that stays plenty moist when more than a few hours old.  Those that I have found tend to be way too sweet for my tastes.


----------



## milford62 (Feb 24, 2016)

Can I add my 2 cents?  For me, corn bread has to have creamed corn, and baked in a cast iron skillet. As it is, I've been tying to find a "high riser" recipe that will stay high when taken out of the oven. My recipes always grow high in the oven, but then fall when cooling.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

It would be hard to diagnose the problem without a look at your recipe.

Not enuf structure...pan too large... both can cause quick breads (and cakes which are essentially the same) to fall during the cooling stage.

mimi


----------



## bobtheman (Apr 13, 2015)

Don't tell anyone this, but I have always added some real cornmeal to my jiffy mix to give it a homemade texture if you will. This way I can at least present the idea that ive made an awesome tasting cornbread that didnt come out of a 69 cent box. I always add creamed corn, lots of butter, maybe some chives to mine.

Also .. let me see if i can find the link ... I read an interesting article that stated , extreme paraphrasing, that cornbread should be sweet as it used to be. The problem today is that most of the corn meal we receive is all inferior corn meal do to the quality and how it is processed.


> Unlike stone mills, steel roller mills eliminate much of the corn kernel, including the germ; doing so makes the corn shelf stable but also robs it of much flavor and nutrition. The friction of steel rolling generates a lot of heat, too, which further erodes corn's natural flavor. Perhaps the most significant difference, though, is the size of the resulting meal.
> 
> "If you're toll milling," Roberts says, "you're using one screen. It's just like a backdoor screen. If you put the grits onto that screen and shake it, coarse cornmeal is going to fall through. The diverse particle size in that cornmeal is stunning when compared to a [steel] roller mill.


I cant post links yet but here it is

seriouseats(DOT)com/2014/08/why-southern-cornbread-shouldnt-have-sugar.html


----------



## mattm (Jan 25, 2016)

Jellly said:


> NY Times Brown butter corn bread. So moist, it holds for days....
> http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1016965-brown-butter-skillet-cornbread


Looks interesting...


----------

